# cedar-saffron goatsmilk soap ????



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone have this soap to sell? Used to get it from a HTer, but they quit selling soap,I guess.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can do a Real Milk Cedar ... but Saffron?!?!?!?

That would be one expensive soap!! Unless the maker was someone that grew the special Croci that produced the Saffron (i.e. Crocus sativus). An ounce of the wonderful spice runs about $100.

Hope you find them here.


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

Brambleberry has a Cedar and Saffron Fragrance oil. That's probably what the other soap was scented with.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Brambleberry has a Cedar and Saffron Fragrance oil


This is an amazingly good fragrance!! I don't have any in stock right now but I'll soap it for you after Christmas. PM me if you are interested


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I couldn't use a whole batch of soap, but I'd love to get a few bars... It is the BEST fragrance!!!!!!!!I'm sure others would buy some,too.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

How many bars are in a 'batch'?????


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

No worries, I can sell the rest of the batch  Just buy as many bars as you want. If it is just for you and you don't need it trimmed and boxed I'll give you a special deal! PM me for details.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gotta love customers that go for the soap log to cut themselves, or no trimming / packaging! 

Could you send me a sniffie of that FO on a q-tip, Christie?? You guys have my curiosity up! PM me.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Could you send me a sniffie of that FO on a q-tip, Christie?? You guys have my curiosity up! PM me.


Absolutely!! I'll pm you when I get the FO


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Gotta love customers that go for the soap log to cut themselves, or no trimming / packaging!


Oh yeah! You've got to love interactive soap  I make 8 and 20 bar logs.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love, love, love my 4 chamber vertical log mold from FCS for this reason. Each log is about 3.5 lb, so I really have options.


----------

